# Game 37: Heat @ Nets (1/10 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Friday, January 10, 2014 | 8:00 pm | TV: ESPN/Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

No Rio or Shane


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sorry, Rio and Battle


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

D. Wade downgraded to 'doubtful'

Knew it wasn't likely after going 39. And because teammates couldn't step up (combined with his pathetic FT shooting) it was all for naught.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 1m
> Wade says he decided not to play because of soreness. Will see how he feels for back to back next week.


This has been a pretty brutal stretch of games with a ton of road games/flights. I'm sure the team is looking forward to these 4 days off coming up. Hope they dont show it tonight though.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

CB needs to make up for his pitiful performance last night, especially with Wade out.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Been on this for 3 seasons now, but with Wade in and out this season, it makes even less sense having no 3rd string point. Even an Ian Clark from Summer League, who is now in the DLeague due to Trey Burke getting healthy, would've been fine insurance. Really need to move Joel somehow.

EDIT: Scratch that. Still actually need Joel for the time being (although Spo's preference has been to forcefeed UD the 3rd C minutes). One of those two and Jones are our most expendable players, and we know the Miami boys are staying.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sweet Lewis finger roll


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Awesome high banker


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

What is Bosh's nickname CB1?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Teams are just bombing away from 3 against us and with success.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

More carefree D from LeBron


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

:manbearpig:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

This game is gonna be in the 120s with this pathetic defense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

33-32 after 1

Joe Johnson with 22 points in the quarter smh

Nets shoot 72% in the quarter. 

Teams just shoot the lights out against us.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Uh huh

We're going to give up some sort of record individual performance this year. Hopefully in a win though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Both teams score over 30 in the 1st quarter and now 6 minutes into the 2nd, there's been 10 total points.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Forgot Birdman was sick. Was wondering why he was looking so out of sorts.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Jace said:


> Forgot Birdman was sick. Was wondering why he was looking so out of sorts.


Glad you said something - I was wondering


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Does Spoelstra get a nickname? I nominate SpoTard.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Same play same result with the Shard 3s, right down to the swish. We're so loaded with combo-forwards.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, Bird's been sick since before the Hornets game. I imagine a plane flight up north, the cold weather and being on the 2nd night of a back to back isnt feeling too good for him right now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The usual can't get anything going + can't stop them malaise. Seeing it too often and for too long lately.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Not totally sure I like Mason.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

53-45 at the half

Just an awful offensive quarter. Just 13 points. 

Bench is once again non-existent and we need way, way, way more from Bosh.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Heat walked to the tunnel like they lost already. Bad body language. The indifference from last night seems to be back.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Joe Johnson is on fire.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dont know if the ESPN cameras caught it, but Lebron was PISSED on that last offensive possession.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I saw him looking pretty pissed. Couldn't tell at whom though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

At least two missed gimmes this game with that Cole one and Ray's earlier. The D looks incredibly out of sorts still too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Rashard with 3 fouls in about a minute.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nets shooting 57%. This after the Knicks shot over 60% in the 2nd half last night. 

Pretty obvious what these next 2 or 3 days of practice will be centered around.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sometimes we get a stop. Give up the rebound though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

76-64 after 3

Last 2 quarters have been ugly.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Bird is awful tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Never seen Lebron show that much emotion after a foul.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lol that wasn't even a bad foul, Lebron's gone mad.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BlackNRed said:


> Lol that wasn't even a bad foul, Lebron's gone mad.


He's been extremely frustrated tonight. Think that just gave him an outlet to vent his frustration.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, so little contact on that LeBron offensive foul. Definitely a flop.

That's how I experienced it W2. He's been angry all night, pounding the ball most recently after that Beasley moving screen.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron fouled twice on that drive.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great play by Cole


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Why are we completely ignoring the rolling man on pick and rolls? Don't get why we're trapping/doubling the handler so hard. No one is rotating over to the rolling man.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3 3's on that possession. 3 misses.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm ready to rip the jersey off of Mason's back


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Keep forgetting Bosh is playing. Not good.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray has been ice cold from 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:manbearpig:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Come on Brooklyn can we get a LETS GO HEAT chant.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damn, wish we tried to get a better shot that possession.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

All we needed was one of our guards other than Cole to step up in Wade's absence, and Ray and Mason both shit their respective beds.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, should have had that tip


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick runner by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray gambled. Lost.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Free throw line is our biggest enemy.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray isn't hitting shots and is getting killed on defense.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

LeBron makes one. 89-89.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I don't know whether to be surprised we're back in this or not.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

WithHotCompanyInMiami said:


> LeBron makes one. 89-89.


he made 1 of 2 lol.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Been here before against a Paul pierce team. In the regular season, he usually hits every big shot against us in tight situations.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Bosh on Johnson?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Jace said:


> Ray isn't hitting shots and is getting killed on defense.


Not if you ask SVG lol


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

BlackNRed said:


> he made 1 of 2 lol.


Yeah, my stream is a little after and I thought it said both on Sports Illustrated.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Great, Pierce miss!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

lmaoooo at that shot attempt. 

Paul Pierce used to be able to get to the elbow for that step back...now he gets to the three point line hahah


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So here we go to OT with a tired and short-handed team on the 2nd night of a back to back.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Marcus13 said:


> Not if you ask SVG lol


Haha. Allen's defense has been praised today, last time for some minutes ago.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Guess it ended up working, but Bosh on Joe Johnson was an interesting call by Spo.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Of course Allen miss. You can't get a much better shot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Free throws..


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

bullshit call


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

FLOP


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray now 1-10..


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Both LeBron and Allen got five fouls.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Poor Ray man


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

BlackNRed said:


> FLOP


I don't think he flopped, he just fell.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Need a score here.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Such a bad call on Ray for his 5th. He's getting abused out there, though, and giving us nothing on O.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

It's like Lebron and Cole vs Nets sigh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, sick finish by Bird


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Nice finish by Andersen.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

too much dribbling by Lebron.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

BULL **** SHIT GOD DAMN **** WHORE


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Haha, refs are pathetic.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

wow - I think it was the right call, but I can't believe they called it


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole train!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

COOOLEEEE.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I knew Cole was gonna make that somehow.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole nuggets. Still a huge hill to climb though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Cole nuggets. Still a huge hill to climb though.


Yup. Hard to get too excited.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Cole vs Nets who ya got?


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Pierce was seeking a foul so much.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bosh said:


> So here we go to OT with a tired and short-handed team on the 2nd night of a back to back.


Make that Double OT, with a tired team that is short-handed, on the 2nd night of a back to back, and to make matters worse, Lebron fouled out.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Bosh is such a loser...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dagger.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So nearly 4 minutes into the OT and Bosh has touched the ball zero times on offense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Livingston was out there for the taking a couple of times over the last couple of seasons. Would have been a great 3rd PG to have on the Heat.

He's showing it all tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh finally gets a touch and launches a 35 ft 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray now 1-13.

Gets an open layup. 2-14.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Allen with 1-13.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat lose 104-95

Back to back games, back to back losses. 

Just not enough help for Lebron. Needed much, much more from Bosh and the bench.

I'm sure the Heat welcome these 4 days off with open arms. Better see a different team next Wednesday in Washington, because these last few weeks have been really awful.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Give me James Ennis over Roger Mason


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh needs to have more than 9 shot attempts in 44 minutes. Shocking. 

Ray was pathetic. Spo needs to stop this Bird/Bosh fascination...it has killed us the past few games. Teams are going small to match up with us and we are putting a worse lineup out there to stop it? I don't get it. 

Beas has looked unsure and tentative the last like 5 games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Seeing a lot more of the more traditional 2 big lineup from the Heat the past couple of weeks. There's a certain center out there that's a free agent that would fit well into that lineup.

17 2nd chance points by the Nets tonight. When you're short-handed, you just cant allow that to happen.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This was a game where if you don't go to James Jones, there's no point in having him on the roster.


----------

